# Sick glass



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 30, 2017)

So I went to the antique road show last weekend and I brought a few bottles.  They didn't really tell me anything I didn't already know.  However, they did note a couple of bottles that had hazing, which they called sick glass.  Supposedly it is when the glass starts breaking down because of age and chemicals.  I applied some Pam cooking spray and they look 100% better.  Does anyone know of any other ways to get rid of the hazing?  These photos are from the hutch I found today.
Thanks
Adam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2017)

Bottle tumbling is the best way to remove Sick glass or that haze. LEON.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks Leon!  My wife said that I will have to wait for santa to get me one.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Aug 2, 2017)

I use Bar-Keepers-Friend, liquid and dry powder.

Used to use WD-40, but seems to get sticky after awhile and attracts dust and bugs.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks Dr.! This bottle is in my kitchen, so dust and bugs won't be good.  I imagine the cooking spray will probably do the same.  BKF took off the majority of the dirt and rust stains, but wouldn't remove the hazing.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

